# Blue Eyed Leucistic Ball Python's



## azzagray (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, im new and i currently have a 2.4m Coastal Carpet which i have had for some years now but i have come accross a Blue Eyed Leucistic Ball Python which i absolutely love!!!

Does anyone have anymore information on these guys; breeders in Australia, prices, different breeds etc. I have seen some pictures of patchy colored Leucistic Ball Python's as well which i also like.

Any help would be great, or perhaps links to people i can discuss them with.

Thanks!

Here are two:


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 18, 2011)

the second one isnt a lusistic its a pied (i think, corect me if i am wrong) have a look at the snakebytestv chanel on you tube


----------



## euphorion (Jan 18, 2011)

trolling? lol

all exotic species of reptiles are illegal in australia 

if you're overseas, good luck but i have no information to share, sorry!


----------



## azzagray (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh ok, So the Blue Eyed Leucistic Ball Python as well as the Pied Pythons are considered an exotic python there for Australian licenced owner cannot own one?


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 18, 2011)

yeh the second is a pied ball python. 
long story short, you cant get them here. legally anyway. sorry mate. you have to stick to natives only


----------



## beeman (Jan 18, 2011)

azzagray said:


> Oh ok, So the Blue Eyed Leucistic Ball Python as well as the Pied Pythons are considered an exotic python there for Australian licenced owner cannot own one?



They are exotics and as such are illegal to own in this country!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah they are illegal in AUS i just thought azzagrey was from another country


----------



## azzagray (Jan 18, 2011)

Ahhh, well my questions have been answered. I was wondering why every search i made only turned up American websites and breeders. Thanks for your help though guys.


----------



## phoebe (Jan 18, 2011)

I would have thought someone that has owned a snake 'for some years' would know exotics are illegal in this country..?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 18, 2011)

how about this one?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2011)

That one was in japan i think and was dead as a door nail in that pic.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That one was in japan i think and was dead as a door nail in that pic.


 
No still alive. they had a video.
It had a shed and it ate from the last report on that site


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 18, 2011)

phoebe said:


> I would have thought someone that has owned a snake 'for some years' would know exotics are illegal in this country..?


 
Thats EXACTLY what I was thinking.

Ball Pythons are from Africa. I know it sucks that we cant keep them here. Oh and I'm sure a leucistic Ball Python would cost tonnes of money.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2011)

D3pro said:


> No still alive. they had a video.
> It had a shed and it ate from the last report on that site



Check the dates on it. I remember when that one hatched a few year back, i even made a thread about it on this forum.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Check the dates on it. I remember when that one hatched a few year back, i even made a thread about it on this forum.


 
Your probably right mate. Oh well... fingers crossed I will hatch one from a boring normal to normal jungle clutch this year hahaha


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 18, 2011)

As an ex museum employee who has seen many dead snakes... I'd bet my left hanging thingy that the little critter is dead. Full marks to Gordo! The neck of that animal looks badly posed.

Jamie


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> As an ex museum employee who has seen many dead snakes... I'd bet my left hanging thingy that the little critter is dead. Full marks to Gordo! The neck of that animal looks badly posed.
> 
> Jamie



All in the eyes Jamie, a live snake will always look at you.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 18, 2011)

No the snake in that pic is alive, cause they made a video afterwards.
Also look at this pic




This was take after the first one I posted.... you can see the head moving while the shot was taken.

Alive at the time.... though who knows if this is still true lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2011)

That picture was taken with siblings to show the size difference and it was alive. It made it out of the eggs and was alive for a few weeks, then had a bad shed that it was assisted with and died during the process. The owner posted all of these pictures on another forum along with the videos in 2007. Trust me it is definately dead in the fvirst picture.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That picture was taken with siblings to show the size difference and it was alive. It made it out of the eggs and was alive for a few weeks, then had a bad shed that it was assisted with and died during the process. The owner posted all of these pictures on another forum along with the videos in 2007. Trust me it is definately dead in the fvirst picture.


 
fair enough then. What a shame lol


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 18, 2011)

d3, that sanke only lived for 10 days, it ended up dead, shame thou. it was looking good for a wile there.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wat is it ??? Looks creepy to me


----------



## NickM (Jan 19, 2011)

It was also severely neurologically impaired, so much so that it was doomed from the start. It likely only lived as long as it did because it was a chimeric paradox, the result of fraternal twins fusing early in development. In this case a normal and a super jag. Its almost certain that the normal tissue from the normal twin particularly in the area of the lung allowed to live for a short time. Normal super-jags hatch with an underdeveloped and often collapsed lung, which is the likely reason they can develop in the egg but cant transition to breathing air and die at hatching.

Nick


----------

